# Anyone Go to NABBA North West??



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone see Novice class?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb was there I spoke to him this morning he said the Novice was full of quality.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Tommy you were sat by me in the reception and even clothed you have a very impressive physique .. you can see the quality of muscle tissue that you have.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i was there i met up with Tommy after the class had been on and let him know he was very good and a clear winner just keep your chin up mate for the finals..

Mars i watched you mate you looked very good just a little out muscled on the day but you have a good foundation and shape to build on...

the show was excellant very well ran and some very good physiques on stage, i was there as a guest of the promoter and i handed out the trophy's to the class winners....

I will say though i was very dissapointed on the amount of juniors with Gyno problems, this is such an easy thing to get rid of or avoid yet these juniors do not seem to have grasped the basics but yet they have grasped the "i want to get big at all cost"...rant over


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Full Results, Thanks to Alex Mac

Under 18s

1st: Aaron Langmead

2nd: Kallum Lowe

3rd: Daniel Key

Under 21s

1st: Steven Coates

2nd: Adam Baines

3rd: Liam Barrowclough

4th: Neil Davis

Also competing: Paul Croft, Peter Antones, Brad Colbeck, Kade

Kendall, Christopher Walsh, Tom Hayden.

Over 40s

1st: Oscar Roberts

2nd: Carl Stevens

3rd: Neil Prescott

4th: Barry Smith

5th: Neil Prescott

Over 50s

1st: Davd Steele

2nd: Gordon Pasquil

3rd: Steve CUlshaw

4th: Jpe Wetherow

Also competing: Walter O'Malley, Paul Bassnett, Alf Meah, Brian

Grieveson, Peter Kelly.

Miss Toned Figure

1st: Clare Burrell

2nd: Leah Caddick

3rd: Calare Barry

4th: Angie Beck

Also: Andrea Hutchinson, Gemma-Louise Gilbert.

Miss Trained Figure

1st: Kathryn Mullen

2nd: Vanessa Sewell

3rd: Sharon Sanderson

4th: Nikki Brennan

First Timers

1st: Rob Cragg

2nd: Paul McAndrew

3rd: Simon Drake

4th: Jason Rezie

5th: James Pyke

Also competing: Ian Saunders, Darren Frazer, Mark McHugh, Carl

Stocksborough, Dean Wharton, Craig Cunliffe, James Hughes ,Waseem

Ashraf, Ian Marsland, Gooch Arora, Stuart Brooks, Ian Harnick and

Andy Langmead.

Novices

1st: Tom Young

2nd: Kelvin Hind

3rd: Andrew Roper

4th: Joseph Boyd

Also competing: Luke Dutton, Stuart McAllister, Keith Cook, David

Hassell, and Arkadiusz Coheniowski.

Class 4

1st: Michael Prederghast

2nd: Lee Upton

Class 3

1st: Jo Walker

2nd: Shain Watson

3rd: Steve Alder

4th: Criag Clegg

5th: Michael Hehir

Class 2

1st: Ian Wells

2nd: Wayne Lockett

3rd: Gary Blackstone

4th: Darren Smith

5tharren Woerner

6th: Shane Carr

Class 1

1st: Colin Beechey

2nd: Scott Newton

Overall Winner: Jo Walker


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good to see a mate of mine placed 3rd in the first timers. He knows what he needs to do to bring his package more complete. His arms are off the scale though.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Paul .. much appreciated. Got the Pendle show on sat so gonna try and come in a bit fuller as I felt quite flat yesterday and couldn't really get a pump. Looking forward to adding some size over the next year so I can hopefully get a better result next year. Was keeping my eye out to say hello if I saw you but I only saw you when you were presenting the trophies .. you're rather thick and wide aren't you :0!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

any one got any pics, dying to have a gweld.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mars what was your last weeks prep consist of ?

chris22 was your mate the big tall guy?? if it was why was he in the first timer class?? as he competed a few weeks before at the South Lakes show just like Tommy did hence why Tommy could not go in the first timers class


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

hi paul yeah was good to see you yesterday, do you know where i can get pics of show from?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Mars what was your last weeks prep consist of ?
> 
> chris22 was your mate the big tall guy?? if it was why was he in the first timer class?? as he competed a few weeks before at the South Lakes show just like Tommy did hence why Tommy could not go in the first timers class


Yeah, that's him, Paul.

I didn't notice actually until I read your post above - that's terrible what he's done TBH. He's not a close friend, he trains at the same gym as me, although I have known him for a couple of years - just an acquaintance really.

I'll be saying something to him & the gym owner/members when I see him.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Paul .. I carb depleted from Mon - Wed keeping fluids high then carb loaded from Thurs to Sat but cut back on my fluids.. I got much drier esp. my legs but I seemed to flatten out a lot in my upper body and felt very flat on sunday. Show day I took in medium carbs and just sipped some water and a bit of dry white wine.

That massive guy in the first timers told me he'd done the lakes a few weeks before .. he was a lump and a half that's for sure!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that plan is good Mars i probably would of raised your fats on sat evening sunday am along with carbs, next time do that plan and then 5hrs after you stop your water have a cheese pizza then go to bed, in the morning sip water but have a high fat breakfast like beef sausages along with rice cakes this will fill you out and maintain it....


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

well done tommy on the win, i didn't know it was you but you looked great in a great class.

great to meet you paul, thanks for the advice regarding cous cous, you looked big, good luck in the finals, i'll be there watching.

in the u-18's i thought aaron longmead was brilliant, 15yrs old. but it was sad to see a kid in that way, imo he had been using gear for a while at such a young age, they invited him to the junior universe which imo they shouldn't have, he is still legally a child.

the u-21 winner was in great condition although from where i was sitting looked a bit too smooth, i thought the lad who finished 2nd should have won. in the same class, paul and brad are in my gym, the lad who tanned them done a bad job, he only used half a tub of dream tan to cover both of them. but they both looked good especially brad.

also well done marsbar mate, you looked good in a big class, alot of guys there, you definately need to do novices next year.

in class 2 also darren smith (4th), looked good, i maybe bias as he is the owner of my gym, but i had him in top 2-3. he was a bit gutted today when i spoke to him, he lost 6lbs over night before the show, came in flat and couldn't get a pump, he will be at the finals though.

in the ladies figure, leah caddick, late entry from my gym, apparently didn't diet at all and didn't know what she was doing, but looked great, she'll be brilliant if she sticks at it.

nikki brennan in the trained class, she looked better than some of the men competing but as it was trained and not a physique class she came 4th, she would of won had there been a physique class she was awesome.


----------



## EnglishDave (Dec 6, 2006)

This was only my second show but I had a really good time competing in the novices. I must say though Tommy you looked very good on Sunday.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

estfna said:


> well done tommy on the win, i didn't know it was you but you looked great in a great class.
> 
> great to meet you paul, thanks for the advice regarding cous cous, you looked big, good luck in the finals, i'll be there watching.
> 
> ...


hiya its tha 15year old aaron and its langmead lol, fanx i appreciate what you've said but i dont quite understand, like every other respectable bodybuilder i myslef have a dream, which is to go all the way with the sport i have trained over 2years to compete in.. bodybuilding, yes im young but wasn't arnold who started at an early age and became olympia in his early twentys, and are'nt i better off dedicating my days away to the gym and obviously my education? than dedicating them away to smoking and weekend drinking? which many of children do nowerdays (my mates especially)... i wake up at 6 in the morning train, go to school and arrive home to go to the gym and train again, to go home eat my meal which consists of an healthy diet (e.g. chiken, rice ect.) then jump on my treadmill and train again, not to mention drinking and eating protein enriched supplements. isnt every child entitled to keep fit and eat healthy?.. i myt be a big difference but thats because i have taken the hard route for the last few years and it's payed off big time, going to germany in june is a massive step and honour for me, and i think i have every right to go to another country and represent NABBA and POWERBECK gym, not to mention aspire to my hero and legend arnold schwarzenegger himself, and if i fall off the horse in germany ill stand up and ride next year, because i belive me and every1 in the world has a right to have a dream, mine is to be 1 of the best known bodybuilders in the world, im nowhere near that point but im sure if i carry on the years of hard training day in day out and dieting at a reasonable degree i can be that person, thanks to every1 who has supported me through NABBA NorthWest and a big fanx to my dad andrew langmead and paul crook for giving me the advice on training and dieting i needed to do what i've done and be who i want to be... oh and fankyew M. sullivain the show was amazing and a great first time experience, fanx for reading, aaron langmead.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aaron you looked very good for your age on sunday you definatly have a great foundation to build on...

please stop using text speak in your post's.....


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can view pics from this comp? Intrested in the first timers class inparticular.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanks Pscarb for the comment, and sorry not used to these forums, i'll get the hang of it soon, thanx agen, aaron


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem aaron stick around i am sure you will learn loads mate


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

and im sure i will... thanks agen bud


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

aaron i totally agree with you, to see someone your age so dedicated is a tribute to the sport. and for someone to come on here an try an criticise you for what you have achieved is ridiculous and in my opinion a total act of jealousy!!!

don't listen to these stupid comments, you deserved your win at the weekend and rightfully gained qualification for the universe in germany, why should age be a barrier? surely the fact you are only fifteen only makes your achievement more commendable???

well done buddy, i'll see you at the britain and in germany!!


----------



## luke dutton (Feb 25, 2008)

hiya lads,am new to uk-muscle frm 2day so dont av any pics up.I was num 67 in the novice classi had a mohican frm ironman gym preston,dint get a placing.i felt my condition was in but i flattened out a bit and also felt ill on stage prob down to the niacin i had jus be4.i wnt be tryin that again.did anyone see the class,if so,wat were your views on the placigs??


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

tommy y said:


> aaron i totally agree with you, to see someone your age so dedicated is a tribute to the sport. and for someone to come on here an try an criticise you for what you have achieved is ridiculous and in my opinion a total act of jealousy!!!
> 
> don't listen to these stupid comments, you deserved your win at the weekend and rightfully gained qualification for the universe in germany, why should age be a barrier? surely the fact you are only fifteen only makes your achievement more commendable???
> 
> well done buddy, i'll see you at the britain and in germany!!


Thankyou Tommy, and yes ill keep my head up for Germany, i have been dead excited about both competitions since leaving the stage, it's an unbelivable step for me and cant wait to see you at both events, i was up at the cumbria show (the lakes) when you was competing, u looked awesome then and better on sunday, i'm starting to diet down now and fitting more cardio into my day, i can see from my pictures my legs need work on them before the british and germany, as for you though TOmmy keep up the outstanding work and you'll definately reach whatever goals you've set yourself this year and in future years, Thanks again for the comments, each and every one of them are keeping me going, Aaron 

aza bodbuild2.bmp

aza bodbuild3.bmp


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

aaron .. well done mate .. its a refreshing change to see someone so young dedicate themselves to something like bb'ing. Keep it up mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tommy who slated aaron??

Luke i saw the class i was sat at the front a few wrows in front of Jon Bridge, i thought you looked good but was out muscled on the day to be honest if i remember correctly you are slightly taller than the guys in front of you and because of this you need more muscle to look as big....

i would not be hard on yourself mate it was a very tough class...


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Fanx Mars, nd yes luke like Pscarb said i also was sitting rather close to the front and there was alot of big competition, with the niacin there can be certain effects as such as headaches, and a sudden sense of sickness but it either works for you or it doesn't, i myself was drinking 250ml redwine mixed with 250ml of water and added liquid glucose for an extra energy boost whilst pumping up backstage, i found this brought my vascularity out rather nicely, but remember to sip, as for you luke unlucky on the NABBA and goodluck for your next competition mate, sure you'll do better next time, Aaron


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

oh and Pscarb, tommy is reffering to estfna's comment on the under 18's but again everyone has there opinions i just didn't understand how me being 15 should stop me going to Germany, :S... but its all dropped now, and bring on germany, Aaron


----------



## Abide (Feb 15, 2008)

Was at the North West show.

Good array of size and definition.

Over 40's was inspiring for me..


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

19AZA92 said:


> hiya its tha 15year old aaron and its langmead lol, fanx i appreciate what you've said but i dont quite understand, like every other respectable bodybuilder i myslef have a dream, which is to go all the way with the sport i have trained over 2years to compete in.. bodybuilding, yes im young but wasn't arnold who started at an early age and became olympia in his early twentys, and are'nt i better off dedicating my days away to the gym and obviously my education? than dedicating them away to smoking and weekend drinking? which many of children do nowerdays (my mates especially)... i wake up at 6 in the morning train, go to school and arrive home to go to the gym and train again, to go home eat my meal which consists of an healthy diet (e.g. chiken, rice ect.) then jump on my treadmill and train again, not to mention drinking and eating protein enriched supplements. isnt every child entitled to keep fit and eat healthy?.. i myt be a big difference but thats because i have taken the hard route for the last few years and it's payed off big time, going to germany in june is a massive step and honour for me, and i think i have every right to go to another country and represent NABBA and POWERBECK gym, not to mention aspire to my hero and legend arnold schwarzenegger himself, and if i fall off the horse in germany ill stand up and ride next year, because i belive me and every1 in the world has a right to have a dream, mine is to be 1 of the best known bodybuilders in the world, im nowhere near that point but im sure if i carry on the years of hard training day in day out and dieting at a reasonable degree i can be that person, thanks to every1 who has supported me through NABBA NorthWest and a big fanx to my dad andrew langmead and paul crook for giving me the advice on training and dieting i needed to do what i've done and be who i want to be... oh and fankyew M. sullivain the show was amazing and a great first time experience, fanx for reading, aaron langmead.


Go for your dream aaron, you look fantastic for your age and congrats on your win. You only live once so go for it as hard as you can

BUT...make sure that you are safe along the way and always have time and respect for family and friends

Your only 15, im not gonna lecture about gear or anything, whether your doing it or not is irrelevant, but at this stage it is totally unnecessary, your already lightyears above what other kids are...so keep on plugging away naturally and youll stand great stead to get to your dream


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Fanx BRITBB and i fully understand, and have plenty time for my loved one's, and has you said why stop now, i only live once, and want do do as much possible in my life as a bodybuilder as possible, again fanx very much BRIT


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

toatally agree wi brittbb aaron for a lad your age superb you got a load ov potential and you got time on your side bro just started at powerbeck myself


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

oh cool mayte nd fanx alot for the comment whats your name? and is it powerbeck leigh bud?


----------



## rexhunt (Oct 21, 2007)

NABBA North west was a great show. I was a first timer. Me and the misses really enjoyed the day. Well done to everyone who got up on stage and now my misses has a new inspiration from Kath Mullen.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

has anyone got any pics or what, or links to pics, PLEASE???


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=95608 there are some pics of the winners mayte and here are some randum 1's http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=95634 hope these links are okay, Aaron


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

brickhoused said:


> has anyone got any pics or what, or links to pics, PLEASE???


there are pics on www.UK-Muscle.com


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

19AZA92 said:


> hiya its tha 15year old aaron and its langmead lol, fanx i appreciate what you've said but i dont quite understand, like every other respectable bodybuilder i myslef have a dream, which is to go all the way with the sport i have trained over 2years to compete in.. bodybuilding, yes im young but wasn't arnold who started at an early age and became olympia in his early twentys, and are'nt i better off dedicating my days away to the gym and obviously my education? than dedicating them away to smoking and weekend drinking? which many of children do nowerdays (my mates especially)... i wake up at 6 in the morning train, go to school and arrive home to go to the gym and train again, to go home eat my meal which consists of an healthy diet (e.g. chiken, rice ect.) then jump on my treadmill and train again, not to mention drinking and eating protein enriched supplements. isnt every child entitled to keep fit and eat healthy?.. i myt be a big difference but thats because i have taken the hard route for the last few years and it's payed off big time, going to germany in june is a massive step and honour for me, and i think i have every right to go to another country and represent NABBA and POWERBECK gym, not to mention aspire to my hero and legend arnold schwarzenegger himself, and if i fall off the horse in germany ill stand up and ride next year, because i belive me and every1 in the world has a right to have a dream, mine is to be 1 of the best known bodybuilders in the world, im nowhere near that point but im sure if i carry on the years of hard training day in day out and dieting at a reasonable degree i can be that person, thanks to every1 who has supported me through NABBA NorthWest and a big fanx to my dad andrew langmead and paul crook for giving me the advice on training and dieting i needed to do what i've done and be who i want to be... oh and fankyew M. sullivain the show was amazing and a great first time experience, fanx for reading, aaron langmead.


well done mate, i wasn't slating at all, just trying to share my opinion that you should be careful in what you do. i think it's great that you are bodybuilding from such a young age, but i also think you should be careful as you are not yet fully grown. you don't want decisions you make when you are young to affect your health in later life. decisions you make now have every influence on your future and if you truly aspire to be like arnold you should be careful as to how you train, and anything that may affect your health in years to come.

also tommy, i think you took my comments wrongly, he looked great, there is absolutely no jealousy involved, it's great for the sport and the country to have someone like that. but you must also look at the bigger picture, like the football stars at 14/15/16 yrs old who get caught up in all the glamour etc and mess it up. i'm sure the lad has a good head on his shoulders and will make the right choices but a nod in the right direction i'm sure is always welcomed?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Fanx estfna and yes again about gear, being around people who may be on gear has'nt made me think at all of going on it, started training at 12-13 (and thats debatable wether its good or bad again) because at first my dad was my inspiration, losing all of the weight he did and gaining muscle, so i had my little gym set up at my house and started it all off in there aswell as my boxing, football, you get me, but year after year i notice improvement in strength and looks and sooner than later time crept up and the big 14 came. (where i could go down to the local gym, which is where i met paul at powerbeck) he said i had a great structure for my age and straightaway asked if i could train and build myslef up, to do what i did last sunday... its been a long grueling task and i think being 15 or being 70years old cannot debate if my body isn't entitled to go to germany on the 7th nd give it my best go, fanx again and appreciate your concern... ill be careful, aaron


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Aaron stop using text speak mate it is not allowed


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

sorry again Pscarb did not realise i had put text slang on that last 1


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem mate


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

aron you looked gr8 m8 oops sorry pscarb lol lol , pscarb if you have time bro give us a bell plz m8


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

haha, thanks chem just trying my best to get into shape for the universe, abit anxious about my competition but as far as nervous, bring on germany, thans agen mate


----------



## luke dutton (Feb 25, 2008)

hiya mate,cheers for your opinion.i know am a tall frame(6FT) and i know it takes years to build quality muscle on my frame.am only just 23 and know bodybuilding is a patient but rewarding sport.jon said he wanted to nail my condition which we both did in 8 weeks so is an achievement in itself.am at pendle show 2mz so i'll keep u posted how i got on.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

class 2 ian wells is at my gym, he helps me with my training, atm is non existant since i was in hospital anyone have pics? he has 2 more comps coming up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke with Jon behind you i cannot see why you won't grow more quality muscle and keep your very good condition best of luck mate


----------



## sbrooks (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi mate, I competed in the 1st timers mate do you know if they placed everyone or just the top 5 as would love to know where I placed, cheers mate...


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

hi sbrooks your not stu from powerbeck are you? , aaron


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

I did the NW 1st timers and I'd also be interested to know if they only place the Top 5 or do they place everyone?

Luke .. what class did you do at the Pendle? I was in the 1st timers.


----------



## luke dutton (Feb 25, 2008)

i did the novice pal and came 1st.its a funny sport because the 2nd place novie from the north west came 3rd at the pendle.after 18 mths out,am 6 weeks away from the north staffs hoping to come in,in the same condition but with a lot more muscle on my frame


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

luke dutton said:


> i did the novice pal and came 1st.its a funny sport because the 2nd place novie from the north west came 3rd at the pendle.after 18 mths out,am 6 weeks away from the north staffs hoping to come in,in the same condition but with a lot more muscle on my frame


Powerhouse Gym north staffs mate is it?


----------

